# Questions Regarding NUST (AMC) SAT Seats



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am currently doing A Levels and will apply to medical colleges next year. I was skimming through the NUST site and i have a few questions regarding admissions on SAT national seats.
1. We only need to give SAT II right? Is SAT I required?
2. How many seats are there reserved for people applying on SAT national seats?
3. How competitive is it? Like what SAT II score/ overall aggregate would most likely conform my chances of admission?
(My first post on this forum btw) :thumbsup:


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forums. I've applied to NUST to study medicine on an SAT seat this year. Here's what I know

1. Yes, SAT-2 Bio, Chem and Phy. You don't need SAT-1 to apply to NUST.
2. I don't know. A few for nationals and a few for internationals
3. For a national seat, very. Officially, you need a minimum cumulative score of at least 2300 if you are to stand a chance. However, its safe to say that 2300 won't get you a national seat. You'll need 2350 or above to _actually_ be considered by NUST. Try for an aggregate in the high 90's. Internationals are safe with a score above 2200, and an aggregate above 85%. 

Another thing, NUST take your academic record into account. If you've got a national score of 2250 but studied on a scholarship, was awarded gold and/or silver medals (they specifically ask for medals/scholarships in the application form) or did any volunteer work/internships/work-experience then it ups your chances of being selected. It happened to me-my SAT score was comparatively low but the above things got me into the top ten on their merit list, above people with higher aggregates than mine.

If your applying to medicine then my advice is




apply for lots of internships/work-experience at well known hospitals. Try PIMS. You can try Shifa; you'll have to go through their selection procedure. They only select a few interns per year and you can only apply at a certian time in the year. On top of that, their waiting list is quite long so your better off applying elsewhere. (If you haven't heard of this before don't panic, they only implemented this system this year)




do volunteer work at orphanages, hospices, any healthcare facilities really that'll take you. Make sure you get a letter at the end of it proving you've actually done the work. Universities like NUST, Shifa ask for proof of work-experience/volunteer-work




Study hard. No brainer really. Make sure you get competitive SAT scores. If you get below 750 in any on of the required three, retake it. Aim for scores above 750.




Go for A-level scholarships at well-known schools. If you're in Islamabad, then apply to Frobels and Headstart, there Islamabad's elite schools (PSI is also in this group but it only goes up to O-levels. ISOI too, but it follows the American grade system so no O/A levels). Headstart offers scholarship in which you get a full tuition fee waiver, free books and a stipend. Snag is, you have to maintain a high monthly aggregate. Less that 80% once, and you've lost your scholarship and all bragging rights that come with it. Scholarships give you a competitive edge on your application




Do extra-curricular activities. MUN's, sport, drama. Better yet, join a sports club and try out what they have to offer. Top uni's, especially Shifa, look for an all-rounded individual when considereing their candedates, not someone who's main focus and achievements are purely academic.




Remember, none of this will be worth anything if your grades are bad. You've got to have top grades to go into medicine.


Good luck!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for such an informative answer. Btw what were your SSC/ HSSC/ Equivalency and your SAT score? 

And yeh i have alot of extra curriculars and thats actually my strong part! I have 400 plus hours of community service including volunteering at Hospital, etc. Also i was even head of an NGO that my college runs, so i have leadership experience as well.


----------



## znb18 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am doing volunteer work at a library do you think that will help?


----------



## Haru_Ansari (Sep 4, 2014)

*I'm Applying For SAT 2 Exam This Year For AMC*

this is a quite a tussle for ..because i know nothing about sat ..my sis s did give SAT 1 and got 2100 
..she doesn't seem to know about SAT 2 much either so i was thinking if i could get some book recommendations and also when exactly are the exams held and how should i score the least to get in..


----------

